# Skate Banana, 159 or 159 Wide?



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

You're totally fine.

I have size 13 burton boots on a 159 banana and I never get any toe drag. 25.5 width is enough. :thumbsup:

Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Yukon172 (Feb 5, 2011)

if one want to test it out. just strap your bindings on the board and then without putting your boots on tighten them up and strap them into the bindings. then push the board into the ground on the toe and heel edge to see at what angle (if ever) you may get toe drag.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

Flat4Wagon said:


> You're totally fine.
> 
> I have size 13 burton boots on a 159 banana and I never get any toe drag. 25.5 width is enough. :thumbsup:
> 
> Enjoy the new ride!


Thanks, yeah I took it out today and it was a great ride. I get really good carves out of the board, but I feel like its a little wobbly when I start to gain some straight a way speed, do you ever have the same issues?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

kdirt said:


> Thanks, yeah I took it out today and it was a great ride. I get really good carves out of the board, but I feel like its a little wobbly when I start to gain some straight a way speed, do you ever have the same issues?


i have the same issue, but it really isnt a big one. its a reverse camber board, so it is going to get a little loose when you're doing mock 10. it SHREDS so hard though, best board out there now. enjoy!


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

kdirt said:


> Thanks, yeah I took it out today and it was a great ride. I get really good carves out of the board, but I feel like its a little wobbly when I start to gain some straight a way speed, do you ever have the same issues?


Yeah It's definitely not the best for charging down hard at speed. It's perfect for the ice coast though and it's fun as hell on a pow day.


----------

